# 12 " wild cherry bowl.



## David813 (Apr 25, 2017)

Just finished this cherry bowl. I put a picture of the bottom because I just finished making a vacuum chuck and got to try it out. I really like it.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful bowl David! Looks real thin-walled, is it? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David813 (Apr 25, 2017)

Tony said:


> Beautiful bowl David! Looks real thin-walled, is it? Tony


Thanks Tony , it is fairly thin I'd guess 3/8". I like them a little thinner normally, but I dropped a thin bowl a few days ago and it split. So I left this one a lil thicker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Apr 25, 2017)

That's a real looker! Nicely done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Salt4wa (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice bowl. Your cherry seams to be a little lighter in red and darker in growth ring colors than what I harvest here. I like it. You should put your maker's mark on the bottom or sign it.

I've turned a few from a 24" log somebody gave me. Cherry is one of my favorite to turn. I think I still have about 20 or 30 cubes sealed with anchor seal. I turn quite a few in the fall to give as gifts and sell at craft fairs. Sometimes you even find somebody that will pay the price that the bowl is worth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful! Also one of my favorites in my woods to cut free and turn. Cherry always looks good and cuts nice! Great job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David813 (Apr 25, 2017)

Salt4wa said:


> Nice bowl. Your cherry seams to be a little lighter in red and darker in growth ring colors than what I harvest here. I like it. You should put your maker's mark on the bottom or sign it.
> 
> I've turned a few from a 24" log somebody gave me. Cherry is one of my favorite to turn. I think I still have about 20 or 30 cubes sealed with anchor seal. I turn quite a few in the fall to give as gifts and sell at craft fairs. Sometimes you even find somebody that will pay the price that the bowl is worth.


Thank you. I've turned several bowls from this tree and they darken considerably with age. I really like turning cherry as well it cuts like butter and looks awesome finished.


----------



## David813 (Apr 25, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Beautiful! Also one of my favorites in my woods to cut free and turn. Cherry always looks good and cuts nice! Great job!


Thanks


----------



## David813 (Apr 25, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's a real looker! Nicely done!


Thank you


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice wood, nice shape, nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice turn, I like to leave mine a little thicker too for durability. Nice baily in the background, no. 5?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2017)

That looks real good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David813 (Apr 25, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice turn, I like to leave mine a little thicker too for durability. Nice baily in the background, no. 5?


Thank you and yes that is a bailey no. 5. Was gonna restore it but I kinda like it like it is


----------



## David813 (Apr 25, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> That looks real good.


Thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2017)

David813 said:


> Thank you and yes that is a bailey no. 5. Was gonna restore it but I kinda like it like it is


Restore it, you'll like it even more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C (Apr 26, 2017)

Great shape! I like the foot also.....Did you use an oil finish?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 26, 2017)

Really nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David813 (Apr 26, 2017)

larry C said:


> Great shape! I like the foot also.....Did you use an oil finish?


Thank you. Yes I use walnut oil almost exclusively and I sometimes use the Beal buff system but not on this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David813 (Apr 26, 2017)

phinds said:


> Really nice.


Thanks


----------



## David813 (Apr 26, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Restore it, you'll like it even more!


I just bought a bailey no. 4 today I will eventually restore them both

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 26, 2017)

Love the shape of this bowl. I've not worked with Cherry yet, but look forward to it. Chuck


----------



## TimR (Apr 26, 2017)

Outstanding. Great shape and some truly wild grain for a big cherry blank.
Hard not liking vacuum chucks for cleaning up underside of bowls and other forms.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 26, 2017)

Great looking bowl Donnie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David813 (Apr 26, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Great looking bowl Donnie!


Thank you


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 26, 2017)

Really nice bowl Donnie. I do really like the dark sap / gum lines in it, but with or without Cherry always turns out great. 
Nice shape. The wall thickness is perfect IMO. I leave my bowls thicker than some. Thicker bowls translate quality IMO if proportionately correct.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David813 (Apr 26, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Really nice bowl Donnie. I do really like the dark sap / gum lines in it, but with or without Cherry always turns out great.
> Nice shape. The wall thickness is perfect IMO. I leave my bowls thicker than some. Thicker bowls translate quality IMO if proportionately correct.


Thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2017)

David813 said:


> I just bought a bailey no. 4 today I will eventually restore them both


And the addiction begins.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

